# Pottery Barn has their Halloween merchandise online!



## BooToYouToo (Apr 24, 2011)

Not sure if this was already posted but Pottery Barn has Halloween items online:

http://www.potterybarn.com/shop/accessories-decor/halloween-accessories/?page=viewall


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

70 people have viewed this post and not one reply has been posted? Thanks for the info. I love Halloween stuff @ pottery barn!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

haha they're all going straight to the website probably.


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome! I love the white pumpkin candles.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the post.

Couple of observations - Pottery barn is normally ahead of the coming trends, so it is interesting to note what they focused on, as it could indicate what you might see in Dollar stores and Walgreens and Michaels in the next few years...

Twigs and bare branches,
Rough cloth and aged materials,
Subtle oranges and dark golds, no bright oranges or yellows, more of a sepia toned Halloween,
Lots of black ink, either in detailed art or silhouettes,

And notice what you don't see - no glitter, no purples or bright greens, no chrome or highly polished metallic surfaces. Your local Cracker Barrel has a ton of that stuff out right now, but you may see this more subdued, distressed vintage halloween stuff become more widespread in the coming years.


----------



## shinehigh (Jun 29, 2011)

They have some nice stuff...THanks


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Thank you for letting us know,I was one of the ones who went straight there...lol,but did come back to "Thank you"...


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Same here, went right to the website.

I have a PB catalog for bathroom reading. I think most of the things they sell are overpriced, & the furniture seems like overpriced veneered stuff, but I LOVE the looks they come up with for the settings in their catalogs. They're great for decorating ideas in general. 

When I worked for an interior design co., they'd use PB for some of their cheaper pieces & accessories, but mostly it was used for decorating ideas, moreso than their big ticket items.

Spats is right, you'll see knockoffs of this stuff in the more affordable stores like HomeGoods/TJ Maxx/Marshalls. etc. Good to see there's minimal glitter on things this year.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

They have some really nice items. But wow are they pricey! :x Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spats said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> Couple of observations - Pottery barn is normally ahead of the coming trends, so it is interesting to note what they focused on, as it could indicate what you might see in Dollar stores and Walgreens and Michaels in the next few years...
> 
> ...



Spats, you're absolutely right. I've been buying from Pottery Barn for years and have to agree with you; interesting observations.

I have bought everything from ceiling to floor from them, literally, - chandelier, wool rugs, bar stools, picture frames, shelves, bookcase, clocks, etc and have never once been dissatisfied with the quality. I have complete confidence in buying online from them. The trick to PB is to purchase their sale items, they offer holiday items/seasonal catalogs then offer the same items for sale afterwards. Same quality, lower price. But many of their items are staples and never go on sale. I think some of their Halloween products are a bit pricey this year tho.

I'm bummed - I really, really wanted the cauldron punch bowl this year but I don't see it on their web page _boo-hoo_.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I bought the Skeleton Hand Drink Dispenser last year. The real thing is even better looking than than the pictures. It sold out on their website before the middle of September and never made it to the stores where I live. So if you see something you LOVE, don't wait too long or it will be gone and the only place you'll see it is on eBay for twice the price. I too regret not buying the cauldron punch bowl last year, sigh. Interesting observation on the muted down colors, I like this look and think one does not get so tired of it. I just took a book of Halloween glitter stuff to the local thrift store and am laughing as some of it I got last year at Cracker Barrel.


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

I caved, bought the medium and large mercury glass pumpkins (not listed under Halloween for some reason, search mercury glass) and the small champagne mercury glass pumpkin. I gulped before pressing checkout but as I don't have a yard yet, all of my decor is for indoors.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks!! I love the white pumpkin candles too. I like the more sepia tones for decor instead of the bright colors. They are always pricey but I have some more ideas and you just never know. I may slurge at some point


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh! I want those owl lanterns, but those prices are outta control!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I love the skeleton hand drink dispenser and the spooky appetizer plates!*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

The great thing about those muted tones & you can use them for fall in general or just leave 'em out all year.

I know some leave Halloween-y looking stuff out all year, but some don't want that look all year & the sepia & other muted tones give people options.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I love the skeleton hand drink dispenser and the spooky appetizer plates!*


I am wanting that drink dispenser.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Free shipping on some of the Halloween items on the PB website!


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I absolutely loved those little dessert/appetizer plates with the crow and rat and owl and skull


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

I ordered the skeleton hands drink dispenser and got it yesterday- less than 3 days later! The hands look like oil-rubbed bronze, very dark. It looks great, but part of me wishes it was chrome-silver, because then it would match my skeleton arm salad tongs from Dept 56 (and also from Target 2 years ago. ) 
Anyway, that fast delivery was a nice surprise!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I should mention that after I placed my online order in a sudden fit of panic that things would sell out, I went to a Pottery Barn store, and the stores carry the glass drink dispenser jug. Apparently it has been around all summer. If I had known that, I could have saved some money on shipping charges, especially because the jug is more expensive than the skeleton arm piece. 
Also, before I ordered I was a little worried that the arrangement might be top-heavy and the jug could get knocked off the skeleton arms easily. But now I know that it more stable than that and is not something to really be concerened about.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for the info! I went there to check it out i love the skeleton drink standdd wish it was one piece so you could just buy that lol


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

trickortreat said:


> I ordered the skeleton hands drink dispenser and got it yesterday- less than 3 days later! The hands look like oil-rubbed bronze, very dark. It looks great, but part of me wishes it was chrome-silver, because then it would match my skeleton arm salad tongs from Dept 56 (and also from Target 2 years ago. )
> Anyway, that fast delivery was a nice surprise!


That's interesting this year they are oil-rubbed bronze. Last year they were silver, with a bit of tarnish. I'm sorry I should have noted earlier we picked up the dispenser in the store, as they do carry it most of the time. We used the skeleton hands drink dispenser last year at our party and once you fill the dispenser with liquid it is very stable and I didn't have any issues with it being wobbly. I ordered the Curiosity plates and got them today (this is the crow, skeleton, owl and mouse). They are nice, in tones of silver and black and slightly deeper than they look on the website. I also got the owl bottle stopper, which is really heavy, so much so it makes me wonder if it will tip the wine bottle over.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I called a local PB to ask about the cauldron punch bowl and she gave me a number to call. A very nice woman there told me that they would not be carrying it this year. When I inquired if there was anyway I could buy one she looked up the item number from last year then informed me that "they sold out last year are no longer in production for PB".


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

TY. I am drooling over the large black crow and the curiosity plates. A little pricey for me but a girl can dream!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2011)

CreepySpiders- me too! Dream a little dream for me...


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I really liked that cauldren and the cemetary mural from last year.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Some neat products. I love the Jax Pillar Lantern. I thought that the prices were quite cheap for the vases, then I found out why; turned out to only be the filler


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Tannasgach said:


> I called a local PB to ask about the cauldron punch bowl and she gave me a number to call. A very nice woman there told me that they would not be carrying it this year. When I inquired if there was anyway I could buy one she looked up the item number from last year then informed me that "they sold out last year are no longer in production for PB".


Thanks for taking the extra step to check on the cauldron's availablity and for letting us know. I really wanted one too  
If they only knew how large the demand was, they'd probably want to offer it again.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

trickortreat said:


> Oh, I should mention that after I placed my online order in a sudden fit of panic that things would sell out, I went to a Pottery Barn store, and the stores carry the glass drink dispenser jug. Apparently it has been around all summer. If I had known that, I could have saved some money on shipping charges, especially because the jug is more expensive than the skeleton arm piece.
> Also, before I ordered I was a little worried that the arrangement might be top-heavy and the jug could get knocked off the skeleton arms easily. But now I know that it more stable than that and is not something to really be concerened about.


I am wanting that piece to.I found a plastic jug at walmart on clearence for 9.00 that is the same size and looks alot like it.So all I am buying is the arms.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

trickortreat said:


> I ordered the skeleton hands drink dispenser and got it yesterday- less than 3 days later! The hands look like oil-rubbed bronze, very dark. It looks great, but part of me wishes it was chrome-silver, because then it would match my skeleton arm salad tongs from Dept 56 (and also from Target 2 years ago. )
> Anyway, that fast delivery was a nice surprise!


Would you post a picture I am not sure I want it now if it doesn't look like the pic.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> I am wanting that piece to.I found a plastic jug at walmart on clearence for 9.00 that is the same size and looks alot like it.So all I am buying is the arms.


I'd say there's a chance of another jug fitting if it has the same ginger-jar shape that the Pottery Barn jug has. There was a 6-sided jug I really liked at HomeGoods, but it would not fit the flare of the skeleton arms.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Would you post a picture I am not sure I want it now if it doesn't look like the pic.


Okay, I will when I get home from work.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

trickortreat said:


> I'd say there's a chance of another jug fitting if it has the same ginger-jar shape that the Pottery Barn jug has. There was a 6-sided jug I really liked at HomeGoods, but it would not fit the flare of the skeleton arms.


I bought the Skeleton Hand Drink Stand from Pottery Barn last year, and was surprised at how difficult it was to find a Drink Dispenser that would fit it. I carried it around for a couple of months, trying models at Homegoods, Wal-Mart, Bed Bath Beyond...you name it. I finally found one that works a couple of months back at Pier 1 Imports. It's the same basic shape, and sells for $59.99. But when I found it, it was on sale, and I had a facebook coupon, so I got it for $45. You can see it at Pier1Imports.com, but it is also sold in stores. The Item number is 2520785.

I've tried it (filled) on my stand, and it works great. I also like it a bit better than the Pottery Barn model because it addresses a couple of complaints I've seen Pottery Barn reviewers express about their dispenser: The glass is much thicker than the Pottery Barn model, which is surprisingly thin. And it doesn't have a gasket on the lid, so there are no worries about the lid having to much suction to easily remove.


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

I love looking at PB catalogues. I can't wait for the fall ones!

Is it bad that I love PBK more? -blush- I love the cute vintage Halloween table settings they have. Last year I got a cute plate with a witch on it that I displayed, and I'm pleased to see they have new designs this year that look like the same plate.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are the pictures showing the color of the 2011 Pottery Barn skeleton arms: 








This one is a close-up of the base, to see the color better:








EDIT: I see those hands look a little silver-y in the photo, but they are NOT, it's just the reflection of the camera's flash.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

*comparison with Pier One's jug*



Velvet Vampire said:


> I bought the Skeleton Hand Drink Stand from Pottery Barn last year, and was surprised at how difficult it was to find a Drink Dispenser that would fit it. I carried it around for a couple of months, trying models at Homegoods, Wal-Mart, Bed Bath Beyond...you name it. I finally found one that works a couple of months back at Pier 1 Imports. It's the same basic shape, and sells for $59.99. But when I found it, it was on sale, and I had a facebook coupon, so I got it for $45. You can see it at Pier1Imports.com, but it is also sold in stores. The Item number is 2520785.
> 
> I've tried it (filled) on my stand, and it works great. I also like it a bit better than the Pottery Barn model because it addresses a couple of complaints I've seen Pottery Barn reviewers express about their dispenser: The glass is much thicker than the Pottery Barn model, which is surprisingly thin. And it doesn't have a gasket on the lid, so there are no worries about the lid having to much suction to easily remove.


Thanks so much Velvet Vampire! That does save us all some time. I took your advice and bought Pier One's jug so I could do a comparison. They are so similar, both even have ribs in the glass toward the bottom, you would think they share the same manufacturer. The differences are 1) the tap, 2) 4 white silicone non-slip disks on the PB model, 3) white rubber gasket on the rim of the PB model, 5) thicker glass on the PB model, 6) knob on the lid of the Pier One model.









So I disagree with you about Pier One having thicker glass; it doesn't, as seen here with Pier one on the left and PB on the right with gasket partially pulled off:









That is not to say I liked PB's better. You are right that the lid was hard to pull off with that gasket, I really had trouble getting it off to take this picture! With the $20 difference in price, I'd keep the Pier One jug and return Pottery Barns.








The last picture shows the Pottery Barn skeleton arms holding the Pier One jug, with Pier One's chalkboard Beverage Tag added (I think the 20" chain for that needs to be longer). The Pottery Barn jug is to the right, sitting on the table with a small silver skull on top that I was considering glueing on.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the picture.It looks like the color I would want but you stated it showed up more silvery than it was.I am still debating this purchase.


----------



## Velvet Vampire (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi TrickorTreat,
Thanks for your photos comparing the Dispensers. 
I really like your idea to glue that little silver skull to the top of the lid. I think it looks great, and really ties the two pieces together. Now you've got me looking for little silver skulls so I can change my knob, too. lol.
I hadn't ever seen the Beverage Tag. It's pretty cool, too. I have some of those large beverage labels that Dollar Tree sold a few years back, and figured I'd just slap one of those on my jar to dress it up.
Sorry my info about the glass thickness was wrong. I took my Dispenser Stand to our local Pottery Barn last August to check out the Dispensers in person, and I remembered the glass being very thin. About the thickness of an apothecary jar. And I don't remember it having a gasket on the rim. It was just bare glass like the Pier 1 model. I wonder if maybe PB has changed it's design since last year? Or I could have just been mistaken about the thickness. My memory aint what it used to be. ;-)



trickortreat said:


> Thanks so much Velvet Vampire! That does save us all some time. I took your advice and bought Pier One's jug so I could do a comparison. They are so similar, both even have ribs in the glass toward the bottom, you would think they share the same manufacturer. The differences are 1) the tap, 2) 4 white silicone non-slip disks on the PB model, 3) white rubber gasket on the rim of the PB model, 5) thicker glass on the PB model, 6) knob on the lid of the Pier One model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mystikgarden (Aug 9, 2008)

I want one of everything please  I really like the table cloth and napkins too!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Those drink dispensers are glorious but I'm drooling over those news printed candles. Very cool.


----------



## miss kenton (Aug 5, 2011)

I am ordering one of those hats...TONIGHT! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

If you loved last year's Pottery Barn cauldron, you might like this cauldron I just discovered (and about fell off my chair when I did)!

Differences:
It's ceramic (Pottery Barn's said "stoneware" - I don't know the difference),
It's black not gray like PB's (I think black is better),
It has a lid and a ladle whereas PB's doesn't have either one
PB's has a handle and it doesn't seem this one does.
It's 11" and I think PB's was 15" or so

http://www.victoriantradingco.com/store/catalogimages/17r/i10162.html

It's item #10162 "Ceramic Cauldron Punch Bowl & Ladle" for $39.95. Shipping is only $6.95, so total cost was $46.90


----------



## MGOBLUENIK (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the owl lanterns! The PBK website has some cool Halloween stuff too, more cutesy. I really like the matching tablecloth and table runner on PBK, as well as the hissing cat chair back.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, went to the Pottery Barn website to scope-out some items that I was considering and it looks like that they easily have only half of what they were showing a couple of weeks ago. I was waiting for payday to roll around, but I guess that was too long of a wait. I had no idea their stuff would move so quickly.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

FatRanza said:


> Man, went to the Pottery Barn website to scope-out some items that I was considering and it looks like that they easily have only half of what they were showing a couple of weeks ago. I was waiting for payday to roll around, but I guess that was too long of a wait. I had no idea their stuff would move so quickly.


I fear this is going to happen with GrandinRoad too. I need to figure out what I want and ASAP!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

FatRanza said:


> Man, went to the Pottery Barn website to scope-out some items that I was considering and it looks like that they easily have only half of what they were showing a couple of weeks ago. I was waiting for payday to roll around, but I guess that was too long of a wait. I had no idea their stuff would move so quickly.


Just rechecked the Pottery Barn website and found the missing items restored...I guess it was a temporary glitch in the system or something.


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

trickortreat said:


> If you loved last year's Pottery Barn cauldron, you might like this cauldron I just discovered (and about fell off my chair when I did)!
> 
> Differences:
> It's ceramic (Pottery Barn's said "stoneware" - I don't know the difference),
> ...


Well, I take it back: Do NOT order from Victorian Trading Co. *Do NOT order ANYTHING*. After missing out on last year's Pottery Barn punchbowl, and thinking VTC's cauldron was a great substitute, I have to tell you my experience with them was TERRIBLE. I ordered my cauldron from them, then waited a day or so before posting it here. My confirmation email said it would arrive in 10-14 business days. It is well over that, and I got tired of checking my porch twice a day for the package, so I called them (VTC). This is when I find out the cauldron "has been discontinued and we've run out of stock." What?! No postcard or email was sent to advise me of this. No notification at all, prior to me calling. Thanks a lot! If I were running that company, I not only would have sent an apology email in advance, I would have offered 10% off the next order. I will not do business with them again. I'm sorry I even _mentioned_ them here on the Pottery Barn thread- I just knew people wanted a cauldron punchbowl, and was trying to help.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

No murals this year. Boo.


----------

